

Pinpoint: open-source APM for JVM - yjh0502
https://github.com/naver/pinpoint

======
zellyn
Curious: how does this differ from Zipkin (which I believe is also a Dapper-
alike)?

~~~
sanxiyn
As I understand, to use Zipkin you either need to use Finagle or modify
libraries you use. Pinpoint is about "without changing a single line of code".

